
SOSML – Online Standard ML Interpreter - TheAsprngHacker
https://sosml.github.io/
======
TheAsprngHacker
This is the source:
[https://github.com/SOSML/SOSML](https://github.com/SOSML/SOSML)

Standard ML (SML) is a typed functional programming language from the ML
family (the same family that OCaml is from). SML doesn't seem to receive the
same spotlight that OCaml and Haskell do, so it's cool to see an SML project.

Reddit discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/d1es7v/try_sta...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/d1es7v/try_standard_ml_in_your_browser_courtesy_of/)

